# General > Literature >  Kenny's Bairns by Marigold Stewart

## trinkie

I've just finished reading this charming little book and must say I thoroughly enjoyed it.
Each beautifully written short story brought back so many memories of days gone by.


The writer, Marigold Stewart,  was one of eight children living on a Croft near Sarclet with her hard working parents.    She tells us there was never much money, but it was obvious that there was much love and caring in their happy home.   It seems they had plenty good honest food and delicious baking done regularly by their mother and you can get the wonderful smell of it as you read through the pages.  Their father Kenny worked during the day and came home to look after the Croft and take care of the animals in the evenings.    He was indeed a hard worker but much loved by his children.    In the book there are tales of him walking around the croft with some of the bairns he telling them about the animals and the clouds and what the weather would be like the next day.


The overall feeling whilst reading this book was of a kind, loving family.   We could learn a lot from it.


Many thanks for sharing Marigold

----------


## pat

Looking forward to obtaining a copy next week (Marigold I want it signed please!!!) and trying to find the time then to settle down to read it.

----------


## arat

where can i buy this book please

----------


## trinkie

arat - if you are in Wick try the Heritage centre ,    but any book shop will have it - I hope !
good luck.            Trinkie

----------


## Bill Fernie

Details about how to get the book on the web site for it at http://kennysbairns.vpweb.co.uk

----------


## Torvaig

Thanks for the link Bill, will have to get a copy. Many of us will enjoy a peek back at our past; I love a good reminisce!

----------


## pat

Just had my copy delivered to my door - must get down to reading it now.

Another pal who knows Mari left on lunchtime ferry so unable to show him my copy - he knew about the book before it was published.

----------


## Margaret M.

I got a copy when I was over and read it in a couple of hours – it stirred lots of memories.  Marigold was able to recall her childhood in great detail.  The Stewarts seemed like a hard working family with plenty of love to go around.   It was amazing the amount of work folks did back then without all the modern conveniences.  I don’t think we could cope if we had to go back and live life as they did at that time.  Each generation seems to get softer and less able to cope with hard work and adversity.

----------


## nevergiveup

Enjoyed this delightful little book.Kennys bairns were priviliged to have such loving parents who created wonderful memories for them all.

----------


## Torvaig

I gave this book to my mother to read knowing that she hasn't read a book in years although she had been an avid reader in the past.

She loves it and often talks about it! She recognises so much of the content and the way people lived, as do I.

Well done Marigold; a wee gem of a book; thank you for your time and effort!

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Well done Great auntie Marigold!  Looks like your book has brought back lovely memories for a lot of people  :Smile:

----------


## les_corr

Hi, I'd like to get a copy of this book for someone. Does anyone know if it is still available in local shops?

----------


## nivlac

Sold out today but will  be available about 27th november.To order get in touch at kennysbairns@gmail.com  best regards Marigold.

----------


## nivlac

books now here,get in touch as above...best Marigold.

----------

